# Changing wallpaper on external monitor



## PELicanWord (Nov 25, 2005)

hello, I'm sure this is a simple answer, but I cannot figure out how to change the wallpaper on my second monitor, it just keeps the one I had on my computer when I initially hooked it up. 

I have a Powerbook G5 and a NEC desktop monitor.


----------



## gohliangsong (Nov 26, 2005)

Go to System Preferences -> Desktop & Screen Saver. You should see two panes for choosing the desktop wallpaper, one on the PowerBook's LCD, and the other on the external monitor. You can set the desktop image from there.


----------



## PELicanWord (Nov 29, 2005)

Hey, thanks a lot. I knew it would be an easy fix!


----------



## outlook (Dec 9, 2005)

The best free wallpapers arranged in categories of art, music, animals, TV, sports, nature, holidays and others. Free wallpaper desktop 3d wallpapers computer art.


----------

